

Ask HN: what level of education have you reached? - thomsopw

I want to know about the hacker education culture.
So have you dropped out of high school? or have you gone to college and graduated with honors?<p>What level of education have you reached?
======
soloftey
High school drop out. Did pretty well in school, but fucking hated it. Don't
regret dropping out for a second. I learned more during that time than I
probably ever will again.

Previous salaries in the last five years $120 - $200K. Currently founder of a
startup with $1.25 million funding.

Do not recommend anyone drop out of high school though. That it worked out
okay for me is probably the exception rather than the rule.

~~~
elliottcarlson
Don't be a fool - stay in school.

Anyhow, I too dropped out, got my GED and am doing quite well for myself. Any
company that has had an issue with my educational background without taking in
to consideration that my work experience now fully outweighs educational
experience, is a company I just wouldn't want to work for in the first place.

------
27182818284
<http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

------
thomsopw
Created a Poll <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1881630>

------
iworkforthem
I completed my B.Sc some 10 yrs ago... Considering doing a Bachelor of Laws.
:P

------
Nemisis7654
I am currently in college for my bachelors degree in computer science.

------
nayanshah
Currently studying for my bachelors.

------
fezzl
I'm pursuing an LL.B.

